# I hate cardio 🙁 what you guys recommend to make it bearable?



## Bobbyloads

After 15 months of working out just on getting some mass I think my experimental and cycle phase is coming to an end very soon. I gained a decent amount of muscle at least in my opinion for the 15 month stretch and in about a month I’m going to go on just a TRT dose and want to start shedding the fat. 2 bad knees and I smoke I hate running and hate the treadmill. What do you guys recommend that might be good to do for cardio instead of just running. I tried the steps I guess I can do that sometimes but there has to be something more where I’m more engaged and passes the time up. I was thinking CrossFit but I don’t want to join a class maybe YouTube some shit and do it at the gym. Any suggestions would be helpful and appreciated, thanks.


----------



## Spongy

HIIT on basically anything.  Cardio knocked out in 30 min including warmup and cool down.


----------



## Bobbyloads

Never even thought of that there has to be one that I will like will start researching them, thank you.


----------



## Deadhead

I just do it.... good music or a movie.... not a fan either... maybe a doob


----------



## Uncle manny

Circuits! Dk what you have available but you could get great cardio in with some kettlebells, ropes, sled, medicine ball, sandbags, rower etc. Set up a few exercises that get the heart rate up bang em out and repeat for a few rounds.


----------



## German89

Sex

And yeah... I put my head down and do the work. Discipline.   

I do need to take a few days off of it. My knee is starting to get irritated.


----------



## Bro Bundy

Cardio needs to be done away from home and the gym if possible. Go running or ride a bike outside for a hour then ride back home for a hour . If you do it at a gym or home u can get off anytime and just stop , outside forces u to have to ride back home .. Also stop being a pussy about it ,It’s called training


----------



## Jin

German89 said:


> Sex
> 
> And yeah... I put my head down and do the work. Discipline.
> 
> I do need to take a few days off of it. My knee is starting to get irritated.



Best post ever.

I’ll bring you some knee pads with your morning coffee.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA

I use the Precor Adaptive Motion Trainer or the Elliptical.  

I get plantar fasciitis from running so eff that!  I tried at least 6 pair of shoes, and still get it despite being told by the experts that my $200+ running shoes should solve the plantar fasciitis problem.  Well, they didn't...


----------



## Viduus

Assuming types of cardio:

I run indoors and switch between steady state and HIIT. I’m old school and do SS more but I have to admit I get a lot more out of HIIT.

I’ve been hearing a lot about windgates (sp?) lately but I haven’t looked for a place with the equipment. Seems like the ultimate HIIT.

Not advanced enough for the German method.

Thread title reads as entertainment while doing cardio: 

Podcasts at the gym
at home I’ll do SS and throw a movie on the iPad.

I know people who read books on the treadmill but that sounds like pure nausea to me.


----------



## DNW

Jin said:


> Best post ever.
> 
> I’ll bring you some knee pads with your morning coffee.


*German comes into the room wearing lingerie, knee sleeves, and a lever belt.  As she straddles me she whispers in my ear "yeah buddy".


----------



## BRICKS

Recreational activities like some basketball and other sports.  Swimming is easy on the joints.  Work activities like splitting wood, etc..... lots of things can be done for cardio.  Like Bundy said, think outside the context of the gym.

*Having said that:

NOT FUN*

Slamming heavy weight day after day when your shit hurts
Force feeding yourself
Dieting
Eating the same shit every day
Pissing in every toilet you pass
Crapping 4 times a day
Wheezing during sex on a bulk
Tren dick
Sleeping with a CPAP
Shaving
Tying your shoes,clipping your toenails, and trying breath laying flat when your bulking
Finding clothes that fit
Flying coach
DOMS
grocery bills

AND CARDIO 

How bad you want to lose that fat? Again like Bundy said, quit being a pussy and just do it.


----------



## Trump

Walk everywhere


----------



## Seeker

You know there is saying that you can't out train a bad diet. In the past I would be able to drop my bodyfat  to 10% without a single minute of cardio. Even lower if wanted to. Cardio is, and has been an important part of my training and goals. Point is if you're diet isn't right,  all the cardio suggestions above isn't gonna do shit for you in terms of losing bodyfat and leaning out.  Cardio is important for overall health,  and has its benefits  to compliment ones physique. If you hate it that much, proper diet alone will help you lose your bodyfat.


----------



## Tony form triumph

Why not trying this machine Bowflex HVT, it combine the cardio and strength workouts . you can make it at home or in gym.It has the professional trainer to teach you how to use it to loose weight, get healthy and strength. 
The Bowflex HVT machine¡¯s dynamic coaching console features three pre-programmed workout modes, resistance adjustment at the turn ofadial and an intuitive interface to provide instant feedback while keeping you motivated and on track. It comes with built-in Bluetooth technology and the FREE Bowflex HVT APP for iOS and Android, giving you access to 50 trainer-led exercise videos that will guide you every step of the way! 
 Whether you¡¯reabeginner or advanced, the Bowflex HVT can adapt to your needs, allowing you to customize workouts and start your fitness journey now!
From Triumph Fitness LLC
​


----------



## NbleSavage

Rounds on a heavy bag / banana bag.


----------



## Gibsonator

Tony form triumph said:


> Why not trying this machine Bowflex HVT, it combine the cardio and strength workouts . you can make it at home or in gym.It has the professional trainer to teach you how to use it to loose weight, get healthy and strength.
> The Bowflex HVT machine¡¯s dynamic coaching console features three pre-programmed workout modes, resistance adjustment at the turn ofadial and an intuitive interface to provide instant feedback while keeping you motivated and on track. It comes with built-in Bluetooth technology and the FREE Bowflex HVT APP for iOS and Android, giving you access to 50 trainer-led exercise videos that will guide you every step of the way!
> Whether you¡¯reabeginner or advanced, the Bowflex HVT can adapt to your needs, allowing you to customize workouts and start your fitness journey now!
> From Triumph Fitness LLC
> ​



Oooooh wowwww sounds soooo coool!!!! I'll take 7 please :32 (13):


----------



## German89

NbleSavage said:


> Rounds on a heavy bag / banana bag.


"Banana bag"

Ahahahahaha

Why am I a perv!!!?!

Get me outta here!!!


----------



## German89

Jin said:


> Best post ever.
> 
> I’ll bring you some knee pads with your morning coffee.



**sips my coffee

Where are my knee pads, JJJIN!!???

By the way. How are the callouses? Mine are like.. gone </3


----------



## motown1002

German89 said:


> Sex
> 
> And yeah... I put my head down and do the work. Discipline.
> 
> I do need to take a few days off of it. My knee is starting to get irritated.



Sex.... hmmm  kneepads may help with the irritation.  lol


----------



## notsoswoleCPA

DNW said:


> *German comes into the room wearing lingerie, with a strap-on, and lube.  As she bends me over, she whispers in my ear "yeah buddy".



Fixed it for you :32 (18):


----------



## Viduus

DNW said:


> *German comes into the room wearing lingerie, knee sleeves, and a lever belt.  As she straddles me she whispers in my ear "yeah buddy".



Thats odd. She uses the “ain’t nothin but a peanut” line with me. I wonder why...


----------



## German89

motown1002 said:


> Sex.... hmmm  kneepads may help with the irritation.  lol



Yeah well.. tell jin I'm still waiting on them!


----------



## Bobbyloads

I will stop being a pussy and just do it lol... (that was my favorite advice)  i'm in the low 270's will be happy to get into the 230's. For sure going to look into the hiit shit more.


----------



## tinymk

Not a standard cardio fan.  It is necessary so we do what I have to do. Although as a powerlifter who loves to eat, I do alternatives like pushing and pulling a 500lb sled, kettlebells swings, flipping a 500-700 pound tire in the dirt.  Kinda of a GPP style approach rather then sitting on a bike or treadmill.  Works for me
Tiny


----------



## bigdog

The more I think how much I hate cardio the more I try to get out of doing it. I just remember being obese, then get it done and move on.


----------



## DNW

Viduus said:


> Thats odd. She uses the “ain’t nothin but a peanut” line with me. I wonder why...



I was really hoping someone would say it..you're awesome


----------



## Bobbyloads

Lol either do the cardio or be a fat ****.... Great motivation. 



bigdog said:


> the more i think how much i hate cardio the more i try to get out of doing it. I just remember being obese, then get it done and move on.


----------



## bigdog

View attachment 8293

great motivation indeed!  GET THAT SHIT DONE!


----------



## Bobbyloads

bigdog said:


> View attachment 8293
> 
> great motivation indeed!  Get that shit done!



great job bro!!! That is seriously impressive congrats


----------



## snake

You don't need to like cardio, you just need to like the results of cardio.


----------



## Iron1

I take that time to learn some new stuff on youtube. I have no internet at home so my time on the elliptical is the best time to get some education in. 

Right now I'm learning the basics of how to draw.  

I'm not good by any means, but I want to be. Seeing progress towards the next milestone keeps me looking forward to my time on the elliptical.


----------



## Straight30weight

Right now I walk, a lot. I eat my food during the day and use my lunch break to walk the neighborhood. I try to get in the pool as much as possible too, especially since I’ll be closing it again soon for the winter. Probably gonna join a new gym shortly that has one. Swimming is one of my favorite ways to get cardio in. 

Vigorous sex is definitely another good one.


----------



## Trump

**** your wife from behind then call her your exs name, see how long you can hold on for. Best cardio known to man


----------



## Bobbyloads

Guess i will start with like 10-15 min sessions and work my way up.... Jumped i a soccer game this weekend at the company picnic after 10 minutes i thought i was getting stabbed in my side under my rib cage.... This is going to take a long time lol the first step into a long journey is always the hardest.


----------



## German89

Bobbyloads said:


> Guess i will start with like 10-15 min sessions and work my way up.... Jumped i a soccer game this weekend at the company picnic after 10 minutes i thought i was getting stabbed in my side under my rib cage.... This is going to take a long time lol the first step into a long journey is always the hardest.



1. I cant take your name seriously
2. Everyone should do cardio.. it's good for your heart!


----------



## dk8594

1) do whatever your knees can tolerate

2) make it bearable by doing it from a place where you can watch girls in yoga pants.


----------



## German89

dk8594 said:


> 1) do whatever your knees can tolerate
> 
> 2) make it bearable by doing it from a place where you can watch girls in yoga pants.


This is why I wear a flannel around my waist..

Pervs!!


----------



## dk8594

German89 said:


> This is why I wear a flannel around my waist..
> 
> Pervs!!



Don’t worry. We keep an appropriately creepish distance


----------



## German89

dk8594 said:


> Don’t worry. We keep an appropriately creepish distance



Oh I know

I'll stick with my flannel. It's my security blanket.


----------



## DNW

dk8594 said:


> Don’t worry. We keep an appropriately creepish distance



And use at least 2 mirrors to keep eyes on the entire time youre doing good mornings


----------



## dk8594

*I hate cardio  what you guys recommend to make it bearable?*



German89 said:


> Oh I know
> 
> I'll stick with my flannel. It's my security blanket.



Haha! Smart!


I used to strategically stand to block the view of the creepers when my wife was working out.


----------



## German89

dk8594 said:


> Haha! Smart!
> 
> 
> I used to strategically stand to block the view of the creepers when my wife was working out.


Lmfao.. thanks. I'm sure it still pokes through but. It also keeps my shirt tucked in and, I can see my waist line lmao.


----------



## Bobbyloads

German89 said:


> 1. I cant take your name seriously
> 2. Everyone should do cardio.. it's good for your heart!



i understand tries changing it won’t let me not want it seems like though


----------



## Bobbyloads

dk8594 said:


> 1) do whatever your knees can tolerate
> 
> 2) make it bearable by doing it from a place where you can watch girls in yoga pants.



gotta keep my eyes to my self my wife has spidey senses


----------



## German89

Bobbyloads said:


> i understand tries changing it won’t let me not want it seems like though



English?....


----------



## DNW

BTW.  I'm not as creepy as my online persona would lead you to believe


----------



## German89

DNW said:


> BTW.  I'm not as creepy as my online persona would lead you to believe


Lmao. It's okay if you are. You don't have to hide the real you


----------



## Bobbyloads

German89 said:


> English?....



tried to change my name on here prior cause I was getting shit about it and it would not allow me too... also what I was trying to say is that the names does not mean what it looks like.


----------



## Jin

Bobbyloads said:


> tried to change my name on here prior cause I was getting shit about it and it would not allow me too... also what I was trying to say is that the names does not mean what it looks like.



Don’t be coy. You knew what you were doing


----------



## German89

Jin said:


> Don’t be coy. You knew what you were doing


Lmfao.. looks like hes asking if we want his Bobby, "loads".


----------



## Bobbyloads

smh i blame myself


----------



## Tony form triumph

Oh,my god.You are very persevering.


----------

